
Show HN: Send real postcards like updating your social media - kith
https://bird.cards
======
kith
Story (problem) I'm Dave the developer of Bird. I created Bird because of my
aunt (Truus she's 86) She has never been online and doesn't own a smartphone
or computer . When I moved to a different country I couldn't come by every
week, like I normally did. So I started to send her pictures/updates via
postcards. But all apps I tried weren't as easy as updating friends and family
that do live on the internet.

Solution I build an app (without code on Bubble.is) that allows you:

1\. Upload a photo from any device 2\. Add an address & message (max 240
characters) 3\. Send the postcard

Plans The plan for Bird is to make it so complete as possible but keep the UX
as simple as possible. Currently, I'm building an iOS & Android app so Bird is
even easier to use on mobile devices.

\- Edit the photo you upload \- Multiple photos on a grid \- Mobile Apps \-
More options for sizes \- Pre-designed cards

Authentic Use Bird to send postcards, as easy as you update your social media
status. Update your friends and family, be authentic.

️Like paying for a latte Send a custom postcard for the price of a latte.
(€2,79)

️Shipping Bird ships your postcard wherever you like. Enjoy free worldwide
shipping.

Environment For every ten postcards, we send. We plant a new tree.

Size The postcards are 4x6" (10x15cm) Let me know if you would like to have
more options.

